# Future MK1 owner from Lincoln.



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello all.
Hopefully going to getting myself a TT, in the not to distant future. Unfortunately the budget is quite low, but hopefully will find something, not too shabby. There's one out there somewhere, with my name on it. Great forum, and I hope I don't have to post to many questions, asking for advice, on things that have gone wrong .Cheers.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

geordie12 said:


> Hello all.
> Hopefully going to getting myself a TT, in the not to distant future. Unfortunately the budget is quite low, but hopefully will find something, not too shabby. There's one out there somewhere, with my name on it. Great forum, and I hope I don't have to post to many questions, asking for advice, on things that have gone wrong .Cheers.


Seeing as you are over that way why non pop over to Norfolk performance motors and see what they have on offer.


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info, will check them out.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Geordie, welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Geordie, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.
Hoggy.


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## MattG90 (Jan 31, 2014)

Welcome

In the same boat as me on the look out for a mk1


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Callum-TT said:


> geordie12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all.
> ...


+ 1 mate ! 8)

Just bought mine, a couple of weeks ago from Neil, owner of Norfolk Performance Cars. Neil`s a decent bloke, who`ll do you a good deal on a good car.

Give him a bell mate; definitely worth the call.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks.


----------

